# Hello there!



## Gak (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys!

I found this forum by "accident" while researching for my next project, and I found it to be very useful and interesting.

I used to build a lot of models while I was a youngster, but how aviation was becoming more and more my profession, somehow it seized to be my hobby along the way.

Recently I started building scale models again, and I plan to increase the quality of my work, so I'll ask a lot of questions and I'll post my work for advices and critiques. I hope that's OK.

Currently I'm building a Revell 1:72 He-177 A-5. 

Anyway, I think that's enough for the first post...


----------



## Njaco (May 13, 2011)

Welocme to the forum!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard! He-177. Mmmmm, tasty. Let's see it!


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2011)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from sunny Southern California. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 14, 2011)

G'day mate, nice to have you join us and hope to see some of your build very sooooooon.


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2011)

G'day mate welcome aboard!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 15, 2011)

Pleased to meet you mate and welcome!


----------



## woody (May 18, 2011)

welcome aboard.


----------



## imalko (May 18, 2011)

Pozdrav komšija i dobro došao na forum.
(Greetings neighbor and welcome to the forum.) Revell's 1/72 He 117 is it? One of the kits that's on my "to do" list. You say aviation is your profession. Can you tell us what is that you do?

Anyway, welcome again and nice to have you with us.


----------



## Gak (May 19, 2011)

Hvala! (Thank you). Yeah, I have it for a long time, but I didn't want to ruin it. Now I think (with a help from people on this forum) I'm able to do a descent job, so I started it recently. I'll post some progress pics tonight. I hold a masters degree in Aeronautical engineering, and currently serving as a pilot in a fighter squadron of Croatian Air Force...


----------

